
Jaywalkers Under Surveillance in China Will Soon Be Punished via Text Messages - tahoeskibum
http://www.scmp.com/tech/china-tech/article/2138960/jaywalkers-under-surveillance-shenzhen-soon-be-punished-text
======
bhhaskin
The future is now I guess. Just wish it wasn't leading straight to a dystopian
1984 like world.

